# Just wanted to pop in and say



## MyKidsMom (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi I have not been on in a while, things are still so so. I wish I had better news. But Im still here he is still here and I guess we are just moving thru the days. I will write more when it's not so late. anyways just wanted to say hey been thinking about you all. Cyber hug


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice to hear from you again. I wish you had better news but feel free when you have time.

draconis


----------



## MyKidsMom (Feb 5, 2008)

Dranconis thanks for the respond. It's nice to know that we have some place to go.


----------

